# Blood Angels Techmarine Tactics?



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been tossing around modeling ideas for a Techmarine in my Flesh Tearers list but I'm completely flummoxed as to how to use him effectively in-game. Granted, he'd only be used in friendly games, but I still want to use him effectively. I really don't like the lack of a Master of the Forge in the Codex, as that's what he is as far as my fluff goes. Does anyone have any advice?

I want to kit him out with the full harness, a combi-melta, and a PW, but feel free to suggest different equipment if it will make him more effective.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I find that he is a close combat god with the full harness on so I tend to field him at the back with my tactical and devastator squads ready to run forward and fix the vindicator and land raiders guns when they need it or squish anyone that gets to close to my objective.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I also love his CC potential. My problem is finding a spot in a BA list for him while still giving him the full harness. I'm considering putting him in an LRC with a nice, beefy assault squad just for giggles, but I feel like that's far too many points wasted on my whimsey. And giving him a jump pack completely defeats the purpose of building a bitchin' model with an awesome-looking harness. Then again, I may put him in a Storm Raven with one of my priests and an assault squad to make sure they need to get where they need to be and can wreck anything that looks at them funny. Plus, he can tend to the obligatory Dread I'll have strapped to the back of the Thunder Pigeon.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate to be the guy to burst your bubble, but a Techmarine is not an IC. So, he can have Servitors or be alone. It'd be nice to put him with an assaulty unit, but you can't. Sorry.


----------

